# EMT Training



## LE-EMT (Apr 10, 2008)

This is my first thread so I will use it as an introduction as well as hopefully I will get some questions answered.  
First of all I am and LEO and have been for a little over 3 years.  I love my career and the people I work with.  I have been interested in EMS for several years and I am finally getting around to fallowing threw with it.

So my question is basically this.  I live in around the Phoenix metro area and was looking for some where to obtain the training I would need to get my EMT cert.  I have done some research and have found many community colleges that offer programs but I don't really have the time to commit a semester of school.  I am employed full time and on a rotating schedual.  I am looking for private training through a company or anything really as long as I get the information needed to pass the testing requirements.  Any help or info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 10, 2008)

So, are you merely interested in finding someplace that can run quickly through the motions of getting you an EMT Cert or are you interested in actually learning how to be an EMT? Because they are very different objectives. 

Learning how to be an effective EMT is going to require an investment of time that will not end once you get your cert. If the initial class is too much of an investment for you, than I have to question your motives. I'm sure there is a schlock program out there that will rush you through the minimums required for certification in your area. Good luck with that!


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 10, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> This is my first thread so I will use it as an introduction as well as hopefully I will get some questions answered.
> First of all I am and LEO and have been for a little over 3 years.  I love my career and the people I work with.  I have been interested in EMS for several years and I am finally getting around to fallowing threw with it.
> 
> So my question is basically this.  I live in around the Phoenix metro area and was looking for some where to obtain the training I would need to get my EMT cert.  I have done some research and have found many community colleges that offer programs but I don't really have the time to commit a semester of school.  I am employed full time and on a rotating schedual.  I am looking for private training through a company or anything really as long as I get the information needed to pass the testing requirements.  Any help or info will be greatly appreciated.



DC Medprep in Mesa is where I went.  It's at Alma school and the 60 by Fiesta Mall.  PM me for more details...

J


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 10, 2008)

I suppose I should have clearified..... I want and need to know every thing there is to know about the profession and to be compitant but I don't want to spend 4 hours a night twice a week for the next 20 years.  I am looking for a someone or some entity that does the training in a compact form.  8 hours a day for 4-5 days a week for 3-4 weeks or what ever is required.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 10, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> I suppose I should have clearified..... I want and need to know every thing there is to know about the profession and to be compitant but I don't want to spend 4 hours a night twice a week for the next 20 years.  I am looking for a someone or some entity that does the training in a compact form.  8 hours a day for 4-5 days a week for 3-4 weeks or what ever is required.



Unfortunately, EMS and emergency medical care is ever changing. I have spent at least that much for the past 31 years, one has to if they want to be competent. If you do not like continuing education (at least several hours per month) then EMS is *NOT* the profession for you. Most services require an on-going continuing education.  

State and National Registry requires at the minmum of 48 hours of CEU's and at the least of 24 hours of Refresher and re-current CPR, etc. to recertify every 2 years, and then the process starts all over. 

As in regards to compact course or what the profession refers as "shake & bake" or "cookie cutter" courses, most EMS services prefer not to have these type of employee's. The Basic EMT is poor enough without reducing any portion or retention. 

I am glad you are asking these questions now, many jump in only to be surprised and possibly be dissapointed.

Good luck,
R/r 911


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 10, 2008)

Valid points.... and it is not that I want to cut off the time needed to learn the profession.  I fully intend on being competent and learning everything there is to learn as well as taking the required updates to stay on top.  I am not looking to just get the time done and over with but what I am looking to do is take the time that would normally be spent in a "part time" class schedual at a comm college and turn it into a full time training schedual much like and academy setting.  all ems all day.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 10, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Valid points.... and it is not that I want to cut off the time needed to learn the profession.  I fully intend on being competent and learning everything there is to learn as well as taking the required updates to stay on top.  I am not looking to just get the time done and over with but what I am looking to do is take the time that would normally be spent in a "part time" class schedual at a comm college and turn it into a full time training schedual much like and academy setting.  all ems all day.



Here's what I did:

2 nights a week from 6-10ish and all day Saturday for 8 weeks.  It was at that DC Medprep place I told you about.  It's accredited and everything so you don't have to worry about that.  It worked very well for me and the 5 other guys.  We just went over the various powerpoints from the chapters and did lots of hands on skills.  We had to do one 12 hour shift in the ER for clinicals.  Also, we took the practical portion of the NREMT at DC Medprep.

Again, PM me if you have questions...

J


----------



## rmellish (Apr 10, 2008)

There's a handful of 2 week EMT cram courses floating around out there. I certainly wouldn't recommend them if you do not have a strong medical background, not because you wouldn't pass without a strong background, but because two weeks is no where near enough time to become proficient. 

I believe they're all ems,  8-10hrs a day. The only one I'm aware of is in Indiana.

http://www.pelhamtraining.com


----------



## crash_cart (Apr 10, 2008)

You're talking about in all likelihood, one course that meets a few times a week nightly.  I would just be really sure about your schedule before starting.  Since your schedule is unsteady and rotates, I would really hesitate about beginning a course.:unsure:  Could you negotiate that with your superiors some how?  I hope you can work it out, I know of several small town LEOs who double as EMTs on the fire department.  Best of luck to you and keep us posted as to what turns out.


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok now we are catching on.... thats exactly what I am talking about.  I already have approval from my superiors to adjust my schedule as long as it isn't some long drawn out course of study.  Not to mention the superiors have stated possible reimbursement so you understand the sense of urgency.


----------

